# tutorial with browns!!



## xkatietron (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey guys! I'm back with yet another shitty ass tutorial. All you need is a brown shadow, a darker brown shadow aaaand thats about it.

*What I Used:*

Brown eyeshadow (doesn't matter the brand) 
Darker brown eyeshadow (doesn't matter the brand) 
eyeliner 
mascara 
foundation (i use id bareminerals) 

DISCLAIMER (or whatever)// all my products were non-mac so the colors are SUCKAYYY.




^Start out with a clean face. EW LOOK AT ALL MY REDNESSSSESDSIDIFGH



^ Do your face routine and do any necessary brow-fillage.



^ Apply the lighter of the 2 browns from lashline to a little bit above the crease.



^ Then apply the darker of the 2 to your outer corners. Mines unblended right now.



^ Next, apply any color you desire are your hightlite.



^ Apply your desired liner. (i put mine on the top only)

Lastly curl your lashes, slap on that mascara and VOILA!!!




I know it's simple and I'm not very good at the whole make up deal but I hope y'all enjoyed it nonetheless!


----------



## jenii (Jan 10, 2007)

You did a good job! And I'm actually glad you didn't use MAC, or have any specific color names attached to it. That way it's easy to do the same thing, but with different colors. I won't be stressing about which color I need to get before I can try it.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Jan 10, 2007)

ooh good job i love neutrals, AND you look like a baby adriana lima! ( is that her name, the vikki's model? )


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 10, 2007)

Good Jon i love it cute and to the point


----------



## user79 (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for doing this tut. Your pictures are a bit out of focus but you get the idea across just fine. Have you checked out my camera help tutorial? It may help you get more focused pictures.


----------



## xkatietron (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah i just read your camera tutorial Miss Chievous, ill be sure to do it next time!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job, I'd like to see a tutorial on how you get your hair so shiny and healthy looking!


----------



## xkatietron (Jan 10, 2007)

haha no tutorial BUTTTTT i can just tell you what my shampoo routine is.  i use pantene pro-v winter rescue every other day and the days i dont use pantene, i use garnier fructise to wash out the build up pantene leaves (it coats your hair with wax)

<3


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2007)

the browns are lovely onyou


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xkatietron* 

 
_haha no tutorial BUTTTTT i can just tell you what my shampoo routine is.  i use pantene pro-v winter rescue every other day and the days i dont use pantene, i use garnier fructise to wash out the build up pantene leaves (it coats your hair with wax)

<3_

 
I want your hair.

And pantene doesnt coat your hair with wax, it has dimethicone in it but thats silicone and a GREAT conditioning agent (better than oils and such).  

But yeah, I really really really...really want long hair...


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 11, 2007)

You're so beautiful, your hair is to die for and I love the fact that you keep your make-up simple!


----------



## x.miranda (Jan 16, 2007)

I completely agree about the Adriana Lima comment! You look gorgeous, girl!


----------



## Marci (Jan 17, 2007)

Very Pretty!


----------

